# What do i have?



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a chihuahua that was born on Christmas Day and was hoping to get a long-haired. The lady advertised her as a long-haired, but she looks nothing like long-haired chihuahuas do, or should at her age. It's kinda of stringy, long, and course. But in some areas, it's short. She's about 4-5 months old, so shouldn't her hair look a bit softer and thicker? 

Here are some pictures:

http://i44.tinypic.com/2a7abgn.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2m2c3r8.jpg

I use to own a short-haired chihuahua and my current one doesn't look anything like a short hair, yet nothing like a long hair.. what exactly do I have?

Edit: Here's a picture of her mom: http://i40.tinypic.com/30rw6y1.jpg
No picture of her dad.

Also, another good pic of her fur: http://i40.tinypic.com/6okahx.jpg


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to the board

First of all your baby is absolutely adorable, but I fear you have been duped. I would guess that she is mixed with some sort of wire haired terrier? Possibly Yorkie mixed but Yorkie's have softer coats and as you said her hair looks quite course and wirey? She is a cutie though


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure but she's doesn't look like a long hair Chi maybe some kind of mix with a wiry haired pup. She's really cute though. Maybe a Yorkie mix? You could do one of those DNA tests at your vet to find out.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I agree that looks like a yorkie mix with chihuahua. Go to your vet get a DNA test down, wait for the results and go back to the breeder showing that she isnt full chihuahua.


----------



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I didn't think she was a long hair. Thank you, even with her wiry hair she's still adorable  Ha ha. I think I will do a DNA test. I don't think she's full bred chihuahua either, she didn't come with any papers.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

There's gotta be wire in there somewhere. Cute dog though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol definitely a mix, very cute though


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i agree with everyone else.. Something wire haired mixed in there, but shes is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I personally wouldn't bother with the DNA testing as it's obvious she is not pure bred. She is adorable though and so cute. I'd only test if I was going to pursue a claim against the breeder.

More and more poor breeders are adding crossbreeds to their sales to boost income 
If you bought her as a Chihuahua then they should be "pulled up" for it. 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea she's a mix. sorry 

did she have any other pets in her hosue that might fit what she could be mixed with ?

yorkie i think. she's very cute


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to chi ppl. I agree with everyone else that she is a chi mix. I personally wouldn't do the DNA test unless she was sold as a pure bred chi and priced accordingly. She is a cutie and you love her just the same!


----------



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

Well the lady said she was a purebred, long-haired chihuahua. She didn't have papers but we didnt plan on breeding her, so we didn't really worry about that. We paid $350 for her.. and yes, the lady breeds yorkies aswell. So I think you're all right when you say she has a yorkie in her.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Regardless of what else she has in her, you have a gorgeous pup and sure you will give her a lovely life xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is wire haired. Could she be a Chi mixed with Brussels Griffon? That's what she reminds me of. I don't think she has any yorkie in her. She is absolutely adorable!

Brodysmom


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I was jsut about to say what you'e got there is the cutest little thing I've ever seen! I adore her!!
I do think she has some terrier inher too, but you love her and what ever she is she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

She definatly looks mixed to me, but still a cutie and i would never have guessed she was mixed if it wasn't for her coat x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what you have is a beautiful cross


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is still a beauty!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's a beauty......I think she's a yorkie/chihuahua mix cause my friend has one kind of like that.....


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I am going to agree with Brodysmom "Brussels Griffon/chihuahua mix and totally adorable!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Eee! I love scruffy looking dogs! She's adorable!

I do agree with the others though, she's got to be mixed with something


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I'll say one thing...she is just as cute as a button and that is all that matters!! What a doll


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats it Brussels Griffon was the dog breed I was trying to think of when I first saw the pic ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Shoot. Now I want one. A brussels griffon/Chi mix. Anyone got one for sale?! LOL! Just kiddin.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

She is a cutie...to be sure..and I was thinking not yorkie/chi mix either...they don't have that wiry hair even as puppies. I agree with the brussels griffon assumption though.


----------



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I'm still not sure what she is. I emailed the breeder and she said Sophie was a purebred chihuahua and would just have thin fur like her mother. She sent me a pic of Sophie's mom, but not her dad. I'm not going to really make a big deal out of it, either way Sophie will have the same personality and cute little face!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh shoot who cares, regardless shes your baby and I think shes just the cutest little girl ever and looks to have a very good personality. Welcome aboard to you and your cutie pie!!


----------



## omgashley (Mar 29, 2009)

True  And thank you!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Boy, is she cute, I just love her. I like her coat, I can't wait to see how it turns out when she is older, I think it will be beautiful.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

She's adorable 

I do agree with what's been said, though... she is definitely mixed with something.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just had a thought.... do you guys think that Sophie could be a mutation and could be a purebred Chi wirecoat??? Mutations happen in other breeds and they are nature's "mistakes" but then they can end up a desired trait in the future. Could we eventually have short coats, long coats, and WIRE COATS in our breed?! 

If so, then sign me up. I think they are darling!


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

she is VERY cute but she's got a piney fur like a jack russell?
Im sure her great personality will overcome her fur though


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you ask to see the parents? I would go back and ask to see them. I've never heared of a wire chi, but she is still cute


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

omgashley said:


> Well I'm still not sure what she is. I emailed the breeder and she said Sophie was a purebred chihuahua and would just have thin fur like her mother. She sent me a pic of Sophie's mom, but not her dad. I'm not going to really make a big deal out of it, either way Sophie will have the same personality and cute little face!


 
yea i'd drop it , as long as your happy with her then that the happy ending you was looking for when you got her


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She looks like a cute chihuahua-yorkie. She has an adorable little face.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I like her fur, it makes her unique.


----------



## ceri.meaden (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there, awww how cute but i dont think he is a long haired chi. mine is long haired if you look at the pics. we did see several before choosing Bailey and he looks like a jack russell cross. soooo cute tho!

ceri n kev


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one to!he is the cutest.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

chorkieeee!! so cute, i want oneee


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread is soooo old. LOL But neat to look at. For sure that pup was a Yorkie/Chi mix if the owner bred both. I know of someone who bred a Chi to a Yorkie & had a pup that looked identicle. 

I think the "breeder" is a bit stupid for denying she is a mix. If she knows anything about either breed which I am certain she does LOL she'd not insist she is pure Chi. She's just trying to rip people off who may not know any better. Pretty sad. 

It would be neat to see this pup now but I doubt the OP is still even here....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL I am cracking up at this thread from 2009!!! I remember that puppy. I thought she was darling and I still do. Sign me up for one. LOL!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, I wonder if that was Pedro??? It would even be about the right age, and he is, of course, half Chi and half Cairn. 

I always wanted a puppy pic of him!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi shes a real doll and one of a kind i love the cuteness its wrote all over her


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like a yorkie mix to me. She is as cute as a button though!!! Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

omg! She is awesome! Im a mixed breed fan...
Sure looks like terrier hair to me. Sooooo cute!
We used wisdom panel cheek swab dna test on pico and the results were curious: 
He is the result of a min pin x newfoundland and a yorkie x mixed breed... No chi at all... Sure doesnt explain his merle coat either.
If you try it, be sure and find an online coupon as its slightly pricy.
Keep us all posted!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a pitapatter picture of her today (I think) on page 4 of the post. The dog's name is Sophie and the age is right. Looks like Griffen in the face.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like she could be mixed with a Jack Russell....very cute!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

not a yorkie mix they dont have wire hair,but..
yes she looks like a wire mix but.. shes a 
beautiful pup...
if you paid top whack for a full chihuahua
id be peed off, as i was many years ago.
so go back to the breeder and ask for some sort of reinbursment.
too much of this is going on


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

haha iv only seen how old this post is !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

First off she is sooo cute!!! i love her little face. 
To answer your question i would have so say a mix too maybe a Jack russell?, im getting a Chi X Jack russell in afew days, and her fur looks wired like a JR? not that it matters shes gorgeous anyway. i just hope you didnt pay for a full chi? i'd get the DNA and go beack to the breeder too. good luck xx

Bexy xx


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Amanda Kennedy said:


> haha iv only seen how old this post is !!!!!!!!!!!


LOL i should of really read it all first! ops xx


----------

